# new reel



## smacks fanatic (Oct 16, 2010)

am looking at this reel the Okuma CLX-450L. anybody have anything against it? is it a good solid reel? thanks for any help.:fishing:


----------



## glp (Mar 13, 2009)

I am using 2 Okumas and am very happy!


----------



## Fishwander (Jul 2, 2010)

> smacks fanatic :am looking at this reel the Okuma CLX-450L.


What kind of fishing are looking for it to do ?

I understand it to be a graphite level-line trolling reel , which means to me that it might be suitable for boat or pier. I haven't seen the specifics on the drag system though .. nor have I seen any reports on its sturdiness, or ability to take abuse ...

Fishwander


----------



## smacks fanatic (Oct 16, 2010)

Fishwander said:


> What kind of fishing are looking for it to do ?
> 
> I understand it to be a graphite level-line trolling reel , which means to me that it might be suitable for boat or pier. I haven't seen the specifics on the drag system though .. nor have I seen any reports on its sturdiness, or ability to take abuse ...
> 
> Fishwander


was looking to try this one or the smaller one at extreme distance surf casting maybe pin rigging.


----------



## smacks fanatic (Oct 16, 2010)

i am going to get it in a month or so. now the qeistion is, should i get the smaller one with 420 yd 20 pound mono, or the bigger one with 580 yd for 20 pound mono.


----------



## clean one (Nov 7, 2006)

I have 1 of each,dont really like the bigger one, just too big and bulky IMHO!


----------



## smacks fanatic (Oct 16, 2010)

clean one said:


> I have 1 of each,dont really like the bigger one, just too big and bulky IMHO!


so what do you use them both for?


----------



## Cerberus (Nov 1, 2007)

smacks fanatic said:


> was looking to try this one or the smaller one at extreme distance surf casting maybe pin rigging.


This is not the reel to use for long distance surf casting.

If you like the Okumas, see if you can find one of these: http://amelia-island-fishing.com/fishing/reviews/okuma_cl200c.cfm

The Okumas Classics are at the low end of the product range but are sturdy, useful reels.

I have an Okuma SD-55, now discontinued, that works great. The internals are similar to some Shimanos I have at 1/2 the price.

Okuma's mid-range and higher products will go head to head against similar items from Shimano, Daiwa and Penn.


----------



## smacks fanatic (Oct 16, 2010)

Cerberus said:


> This is not the reel to use for long distance surf casting.
> 
> If you like the Okumas, see if you can find one of these: http://amelia-island-fishing.com/fishing/reviews/okuma_cl200c.cfm
> 
> ...


i really like diawa products but this year they seam to be kinda pricey. do any of yall think the smaller one is capable of trough fishing? i might use it for kingmackerel on the pier/boat


----------



## Cerberus (Nov 1, 2007)

smacks fanatic said:


> i really like diawa products but this year they seam to be kinda pricey. do any of yall think the smaller one is capable of trough fishing? i might use it for kingmackerel on the pier/boat


Which Daiwa are you looking at?


----------



## smacks fanatic (Oct 16, 2010)

the diawa saltist new hyper speed.


----------



## smacks fanatic (Oct 16, 2010)

i am also thinking of pairing it up with the penn mariner rod.


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

this reel does hold enough line for Kings in my opinion...Saltist LD20 Hyper Speed


----------



## Cerberus (Nov 1, 2007)

smacks fanatic said:


> i am also thinking of pairing it up with the penn mariner rod.


You are going to put a $250 reel on a $25 boat rod, and want to do long distance casting?


----------



## smacks fanatic (Oct 16, 2010)

well i said i was considering the rod. i might just use the reel i was talking about and get it for pin rigging. oh yea with a rod


----------



## smacks fanatic (Oct 16, 2010)

AbuMike said:


> this reel does hold enough line for Kings in my opinion...Saltist LD20 Hyper Speed


abu mike sorry if this is kinda personal but what reel do you use for kings?


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

I use a 4/0 wide hi speed with a Smooth Drag job.


----------



## SNDFLEE (Sep 8, 2010)

Sure is purty, reminds me of an Avetopcorn:


----------



## smacks fanatic (Oct 16, 2010)

SNDFLEE said:


> Sure is purty, reminds me of an Avetopcorn:


yea except an avet is like twice that price right?


----------



## smacks fanatic (Oct 16, 2010)

AbuMike said:


> I use a 4/0 wide hi speed with a Smooth Drag job.


thats a senator right


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

yep


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

smacks fanatic said:


> yea except an avet is like twice that price right?


Avet is actually cheaper.....


----------



## smacks fanatic (Oct 16, 2010)

oh... i must be looking at the wrong sights if they are like 450 bucks :--|


----------



## SNDFLEE (Sep 8, 2010)

Abumike is the reel man he'll get you squared away. I don't understand what you looked up that was 450 based on what we were posting about?


----------



## smacks fanatic (Oct 16, 2010)

something i read io a magazine website. they are talking sh*t is what i think:--|


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

there are Avets that high. but the SX MC and MXL MC are $199 and $219 respectively. they are all you would need for surf casting. great reels and easy to use.


----------



## SNDFLEE (Sep 8, 2010)

Tackle Direct has the sx no mc for 159.99 free shipping. I beleive Charkbait Tackle is the same.


----------



## smacks fanatic (Oct 16, 2010)

well i have decided to look into this reel a little closer and do more searching. could someone point me toward a rod?


----------



## smacks fanatic (Oct 16, 2010)

smacks fanatic said:


> yea except an avet is like twice that price right?


for some reason i was thinking of an accurate! sh*t on me:fishing:


----------



## SNDFLEE (Sep 8, 2010)

From what i've read and heard Tommy's Cast pro series are the hot lick. I am curious on how they compare to the Ballistic Surf rod which I love. I know his rods are easier on the wallet for sure. My next rod will probably be a cast pro 6-10.


----------



## smacks fanatic (Oct 16, 2010)

well thank you for all the help yall have given me:fishing:


----------

